# Roamio Red Light



## husky55 (Feb 2, 2008)

Brand new Roamio but recording red light is on when there is no recording going on. I restarted the Roamio and light disappeared. Only for a moment, then red light turned on again. Have the latest 20.4.6a.RC1-USA-6-848. CC paired with Comcast. WD30EURX installed.

So this is a bug or a defective unit ? I have lifetime service for this unit so I had hoped to a trouble free few years.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

May be unrelated, but does the LED still come on if front panel display is disabled? If it _does_, that would be bad.


----------



## swong_88 (Aug 12, 2014)

Could be that it is recording 'Suggestions'.. Check on the History to see if something was truly recorded or not... To turn off suggestions:

TiVo Central -> Settings -> Recording -> TiVo Suggestions.


----------



## husky55 (Feb 2, 2008)

Front light disabled in display. All light were off. Lights turned on, red light and green light were both on.
Suggestions were turned off, red light is still on. Everything seems to work fine.
I would like to add that this is a refurbished unit. I have not bought a refurbished Tivo before so this is a bitter pill. Probably should not try to save some money.

Thank you guys for the suggestions.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

husky55 said:


> Front light diabled in display. All light were off. Lights turned on, red light and green light were both on.
> Suggestions were turned off, red light is still on. Everything seems to work fine.
> I would like to add that this is a refurbished unit. I have not bought a refurbished Tivo before so this is a bitter pill. Probably should not try to save some money.
> 
> Thank you guys for the suggestions.


Glad to help. Both my Premieres were used and I've had no problems. My Roamio was new. I have my LED indicators disabled on everything.


----------



## husky55 (Feb 2, 2008)

I only have the Roamio for a few days. Everything is working fine so far except moca (due to my unfamiliarity with moca). I am kind of obsessive about my equipment, but the light really did not do anything. I do have a return period of 30 days. Tough call to return for such a seemingly small problem.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Bad luck is all, get a replacement. I've had great luck with refurb boxes. A hiccup is all it is.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 13, 2011)

Return it. Small problems are still problems.


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

When is it on? In middle of the nite? That is when tivos records ads to play.


----------



## husky55 (Feb 2, 2008)

It went off by itself. No recordings no red light!!! Everything works. Hopefully just a glitch. I do not want to go through the setup and pairing again with Comcast. Keeping my fingers crossed!!! My refurbished Roamio arrived in a brown box so it must have been returned by somebody. My Tivos (3) red lights light up when Tivo are updating. That's normal. What was not normal was the red light turned on when nothing was recording and/or updating. Anyway I still have a few weeks left to test it out.
Thanks again everybody!!!


----------



## MVPinFLA (Dec 16, 2003)

I got a refurb Roamio Pro last week. The red light is on most of time. I have assumed that is doing some update stuff. That might not be the answer; but it should be good to know that you aren't the only one with this question.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

It is not a hard drive activity light. Its a recording light, and does not appear for recording the buffer. If your box is new it may be recording suggestions.


----------



## husky55 (Feb 2, 2008)

MVPinFLA said:


> I got a refurb Roamio Pro last week. The red light is on most of time. I have assumed that is doing some update stuff. That might not be the answer; but it should be good to know that you aren't the only one with this question.


You need to have the lastest software, disabled suggestions, then turn light on Tivo panel off/on to see if the light were off/on. Then reboot the system. That did it for me. Mine was a glitch and the red light seems to be working as it should. I found out only later that others got a new Roamio for less than what I got for my refurbished. Since I got lifetime tied to my refurbished unit I wished I had insisted on a new one instead.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

husky55 said:


> You need to have the lastest software, disabled suggestions, then turn light on Tivo panel off/on to see if the light were off/on. Then reboot the system. That did it for me. Mine was a glitch and the red light seems to be working as it should. I found out only later that others got a new Roamio for less than what I got for my refurbished. Since I got lifetime tied to my refurbished unit I wished I had insisted on a new one instead.


A new unit comes with suggestions enabled by default, it may very well have scheduled suggestions to be recorded before you turned them off, anything in the next week or so it was planning to record as a suggestion will still record, it's really NBD and you did fine with a refurb, don't sweat it...


----------



## husky55 (Feb 2, 2008)

Dianebrat you made my day!!! Just what I need to hear. I think that's what happened. I turned suggestions off and nothing was showing in the to do list but the recording and light was on due to what you said. Thanks again. I just hope the refurb will last!!!!


----------

